# erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln



## Bernhard* (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe gestern erfahren, dass es das "Ghost" von Milo nicht mehr gibt. Mein Vorrat geht leider zur neige. Wir haben bei uns zum Match- und Feederangeln nix anderes hergenommen als das 0.133er. Habt ihr da ne gute Alternative oder vielleicht was besseres??

Danke schon mal!
burn


----------



## Laksos (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Ja, versuch's mal mit der hier: Platil Ghost  :m


----------



## Bernhard* (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Beim "Ghost" gehts mir jetzt weniger um die Sichtigkeit sonder um die Geschmeidigkeit und die hervorragende Tragkraft. Hab das jetzt so lange gefischt ohne mich um anderes Material zu kümmern, dass ich jetzt überhaupt keinen Überblick hab, was sonst so neues und gutes auf den Markt geworfen wurde.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Haste schonmal die DAM Tectan probiert? Die alte war super - die neue weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## DerStipper (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Sensas Feeling Anglaise
"            "       Competition
Team Sensas Palmer
Sensas Super Competition
die sind super


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Nimmt von Euch jemand die "Pantherline" als Vorfachmaterial her??


----------



## plattform7 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Ich verwende die Trubertini Dragon Ultra Strong. Hat sehr gute Tragkraft. Da ich hauptsächlich auf die Karpfen mit der Match abgesehen habe, habe ich mir die 0,165 Stärke geholt. 3,9 Kg soll die aushalten. Finde ich Spitze! #6

Oder meint Ihr, dass die nicht geschmeidig genug ist? Was ist da eigentlich besser, möglichst weiche oder härtere?


----------



## tom66 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Ich verwende fast ausschließlich Stroft ABR zum Feedern. Die Schnur wird wegen ihrer guten Abriebsfestigkeit auch häufig zum Naß-Fliegenfischen eingesetzt und hat bei mir beim Feedern auf Kiesbänken bislang gute Dienste verrichtet. Die Tragkraftwerte sind auch recht gut. Weich ist sie allerdings nicht, wobei ich das bei diesem Einsatzzweck nicht als Nachteil empfinde.

Allerdings habe ich nicht die ganze Palette an Vorfachmaterialien durchgetestet. Falls also jemand diese Schnur schon getestet hat und mir eine bessere empfehlen könnte, wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Also ich kann nur sagen "ghost, ghost, ghost" - aber die Altbestände, die jetzt dann ewig schon im Geschäft rumgelegen haben muss ich auch nicht mehr haben. Habe vorher immer die Quattron (oder wars Micron?) gefischt - ist aber schon ewig her. Da weiss ich garnimmer obs die gibt )
Naja und die Pantherline habe ich benutzt - die erschien mir aber ein wenig steif zu sein und das mag ich nicht so.


----------



## Mirek (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Die Preston ist auch klasse. Da kannst Du Dir sicher sein das der Durchmesser 100% stimmt.

Gruß
Mirek


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Von welchem Hersteller ist die denn?


----------



## Mirek (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Die Firma heisst Preston.
Die Schnur ist die "Reflo PowerLine".
Habe vorher auch andere ausprobiert, aber gerade im Bereich 0,08 und dünner bekam ich Probleme mit meiner Bindemaschine. Die Vorfächer waren schon nach dem Binden verdrallt.
Die 0,13 hat eine Tragkraft von 2,136 kg.
Die schnur ist zwar etwas teurer, aber auf den Spulen sind im Gegensatz zu anderen Firmen auch 100m.

Gruß
Mirek


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Wo bekommt man die denn her?


----------



## Mirek (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Haben die in Deinem Angelladen keine? Wo wohnst Du denn?

Im Zweifelsfall bei Ofenloch...


----------



## Angler505 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

*Hallo,*
auch wenn alle wieder lachen.
Ich fische Stroft GTM für meinen Bahnen und X3 von Fly für Vorfächer.
Da ich selbst gesehen habe was viele Teamangler von den Firmen fischen, kann ich nur sagen im Wettkampfbereich wo es um Gled geht wird sehr viel X3 gefischt.
Die ist nicht ganz Preiswert aber absolut strong und haltbar.
Für den Hobbybereich würde ich Stroft GTM nutzen bekommen ich auch in den Grössen 0,06 bis 0,25 auf 500m Spulen zum Einzelpreis von 20-30EUR.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Bernhard* (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Servus!

Wer soll da lachen?
Das Milo-Team fischt auch X3. Von welcher Firma ist das gleich wieder??


----------



## DerStipper (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

von Fly hat er aber auch geschrieben


----------



## Mag (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Hallo

Möchte gerne wissen wo man das X3 Fly Vorfach herbekommt?

Wäre nett wenn Du mir einen Tip geben könntest



Gruss Frank us Koelle


----------



## magic feeder (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

ich nehm immer ne spiderwire her und bin damit recht zufrieden


----------



## atzelupe (14. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*



magic feeder schrieb:


> ich nehm immer ne spiderwire her und bin damit recht zufrieden




nen geflochtenes vorfach zum feedern ? |uhoh:


und hier bekommt man das vorfachmaterial


https://shop.strato.de/epages/61264...1264158/Products/705006/SubProducts/705006-02


----------



## strawinski (14. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

warum nehmt ihr eigentlich keine ordentliche fluro?


----------



## atzelupe (15. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

zB ???


----------



## strawinski (15. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

na gibt doch gutes Flourcarbon mit 4 oder 5 kg Tragkraft. Weß nicht welche Firma. Die kleinen Läden haben da sicher ne gute Beratung


----------



## Tricast (15. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

strawinski, welche kleinen Läden haben da sicher ne gute Beratung???

Heinz


----------



## strawinski (15. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

also ich habe einen in Berlin Neukölln, wo ich sagen kann, das ich ernst genommen werde und sehr gut beraten. So quasi als "Einzelschicksal". ich würde mal nicht behaupten, das er mir was unterjubelt. Ok verdienen müsen alle entscheiden tu ich jedoch selbst..Bei großen Häusern, naja,fehlt die Zeit, die Kompetenz und man ist oft auf verlorenen Posten, irgendwie. Und ob ich nun 5 euro mehr zahl, egal...dafür hab ich gute Athmosphäre


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Für's Match- Feeder oder Stippangeln würde ich ganz sicher kein FC nehmen oder empfehlen, den was soll man damit.
Weichheit ist ganz sicher keine Paradedisziplin von FC und "Unsichtbarkeit" ist bei Zielfischen der Gattung Cypriniden, die sich mehr über den Tast- als Sehsinn orientieren auch vollkommen für den Po.


----------



## kaic (16. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Die X3 von Fly ist auch meine erste Wahl.
Bekommst du bei Michael Schlögl

Grüße KAI


----------



## atzelupe (16. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

hi kai


also ich kann auf seiner seite nix finden


----------



## Tricast (16. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

dann nimmste "stipp-profi", der hat x3

Gruß Heinz


----------



## atzelupe (17. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

hi heinz


aber leider nur bis 0,14 er 
würde gerne auch noch für den fluss was stärkes haben


----------



## Jens0883 (17. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Ich nutze nur noch die DAM Tectan. Sehr gute Schnur und gerade bei geringen Durchmessern sinvoll, da die eine ziemlich hohe Tragkraft hat.


----------



## atzelupe (18. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

is aber kein richtiges vorfachmaterial 
haste gute erfolge damit ?


----------



## da Poser (19. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Wenn es weich sein soll Shimano Antares Silk Shock, die wird auch teilweise von englischen Teamanglern genutzt,
alternativ Balzer Magic Soft.

Was spricht aber dagegen DAM Tectan Premium, Stroft GTM, Dega Centron, Platil Souverän oder Quantum Quattron PT zu nehmen?


----------



## Jens0883 (19. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*



atzelupe schrieb:


> is aber kein richtiges vorfachmaterial
> haste gute erfolge damit ?



Ja habe ich. Ich fische meistens mit einem 16er Vorfach und selbst damit kannst du richtig gut(im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Schnüren) Druck im Drill machen.


----------



## da Poser (23. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Ich wollte das Thema noch nicht ruhen lassen, weil ich momentan noch Vorfachschnur in Stärken 16-18 und 20-23 suche.

Was macht eine Schnur wie die X3 denn aus? Was macht spezielle Vorfachschnüre denn leistungsfähiger als Standartschnüre?
Ist es nur die Weichheit, inwieweit macht sich das bei den dünnen Durchmessern überhaupt bemerkbar?
Oder ist eine starke Dehnung der wichtigere Faktor?

Leider scheint es viele Vorfachschnüre nur bis 14er zu geben, gibt es Alternativen? Denn wenn ich an der HeavyMatch, Feeder oder Float 20er oder 25er Schnüre fische will ich die Kraftreserve auch in Form stärkerer Vorfächer nutzen.

Auch scheint mir die Tragkraft der X3 doch ziemlich übertrieben, ich habe einfach wenig Vertrauen in die "Lügenbarone der Schnurzunft".
Leider scheinen gerade die bei Stippern beliebten italienischen Schnüre z. B. von Tubertini es wenig genau mit Tragkraftangaben zu nehmen.


----------



## atzelupe (23. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

ich hatte am sonntag ne X3 in 0,09 oder 0,10 und ne colmic xilo in der hand und hab ma mit der hand getestet
also bei der xilo konnte ich ziehen wie ein irrer und da hat diese dünne schnur mit auch 0,104 oder so , so extrem gehalten , da wäre meine billigschnur in 0,18er , die ich als hauptschnur benutzt habe, schon längst gerissen. bei der X3 war genau das gleiche , also da kann ich wirklich nur sagen , klasse vorfach
werde mir X3 in dünn bestellen , finde leider nix dickeres wie 0,14 und den rest also stärker wie 0,14 werde ich mir xilo holen


gruß


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*



da Poser schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Thema noch nicht ruhen lassen, weil ich momentan noch Vorfachschnur in Stärken 16-18 und 20-23 suche.
> 
> Was macht eine Schnur wie die X3 denn aus? Was macht spezielle Vorfachschnüre denn leistungsfähiger als Standartschnüre?
> Ist es nur die Weichheit, inwieweit macht sich das bei den dünnen Durchmessern überhaupt bemerkbar?
> ...



Das stimmt, die beliebten Schnüre der italienischen Schnurzünfte geizen auch nicht mit übertriebenen Tragkraftangaben, aber wenn man den Selbsttest macht und/oder Schnurtests der EFTTA liest, stellt man fest, dass diese Schnüre auch nach Abug der Übertreibung sehr viel halten.
Ein Beispiel:
Die Trabucco T-Force Tournament Tough, in 0,35mm soll laut Trabucco 16.85kg halten. Beim EFTTA- Test ermittelte man real 10.634kg, hier nachzulesen:
http://www.eftta.com/german/line_test_results.html?cart=11084057726171536

Im Selbstversuch *mit Knoten*, nass, hält sie immer noch 8,8kg, was sehr viel ist.

Bei weichen Schnüren liegen in der Regel die reale Nassknotenfestigkeit und die lieneare Tragkraftangabe nicht so weit auseinander und sie reißen nicht so abrupt. Da sie weniger vorgedehnt sind haben sie mehr Reserve, weil sie sich noch mehr dehnen können, als hochverstreckte Schnüre
Zudem ist die Haftreibung im Knoten größer, als bei einer steifen Schnur, wodurch die Knotenfestigkeit besser ist, als bei einer steifen Schnur.
Als bombastische Vorfachschnur, die es in allmöglichen Durchmessern gibt, kann ich die Shimano Ultegra Silk Shock empfehlen:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ilk-Shock-Schnur-011mm-147Kg-50m_p7075_x2.htm

Bei der Schnur sollte mna aber eine zwei Nummern dickere Hauptschnur verwenden, denn sie hält schnell mehr aus als die Hauptschnur.


----------



## da Poser (24. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*



> Die Trabucco T-Force Tournament Tough, in 0,35mm soll laut Trabucco  16.85kg halten. Beim EFTTA- Test ermittelte man real 10.634kg, hier  nachzulesen:
> http://www.eftta.com/german/line_tes...84057726171536


Über die Schnur hatten wir uns ja schon unterhalten, ich halte die von der Tragkraft her gesehen ebenfalls für sehr solide. Aber eben nur, da ich wegen des "neutralen" Eftta Tests die Schnur einschätzen kann.
Ich fische vielfach z. B. die Dreamline Supertouch, die halte ich von der TK für eindeutig schlechter- trotzdem eine brauchbare Budgetschnur.
Nach eigener Messung mit trockenem Schlaufenknoten liegt die bei 60% TK, mit einem 25% Sicherheitsabschlag komme ich für mich auf folgende Werte:

16 - 1,1kg
18 - 1,4kg
20 - 1,8kg
23 - 2,2kg
25 - 2,7kg
28 - 3,1kg
33 - 4,2kg

Allerdings hat sie beispielweise weniger Dehnung als die DAM Tectan Premium Plus, sie ist somit ganz gut für Spinn- oder Grundfischen und weil sie kein extremer Draht ist, auch für Posenfischen geeignet. Nur eben für Vorfächer hat sie für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Dehnung.
Deshalb fische ich Tectan als Vorfachmaterial, aber das ist ja nun mal kein spezielles Vorfachmaterial.
Von daher schiele ich mal ein bisschen zu den erfahrenen Stippern die besonderen Wert auf erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial legen.
Problem ist nur das diese "Spezies" ihre Schnüre gut kennen und sich nicht nach irgendwelchen schnöden TK- Angaben richten. Das nutzt mir nur nichts und ich habe keine Lust mir die doch relativ teuren Schnüre, die dazu für mich auch etwas umständlicher zu beschaffen sind, in ganzer Bandbreite zu bevoraten.

Ich fische als Hauptschnur 16, 20, 25 und 33 je nach Gerät und Situation und suche dazu passende Vorfächer.

Nehmen wir z. B. mal die 20er, die ich mit Vorfächern 16 bis 18 fischen möchte. Ich veranschlage die TK mit 50%, dann hätte die Fly X3  14er ca. 1,6kg und wäre passend.
Tja nur leider weiss ich ja das irgendetwas faul an den Werten ist. Eine 14er hat keine 3,2kg, wenn die TK stimmt dürfte es sich eher um eine 18er halten.
Wenn die Schnur aber wirklich eine 14er ist, dann trägt sie vielleicht 2,2kg und wäre zu schwach für die 20er Hauptschnur.

Ich müsste um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen die TK zu erhalten die ich will 14er, 16er und 18er kaufen. Das wären bei Mindestbestellmengen von 10 Spulen pro Grösse bei Fiebig rund 200,-Ocken.
Ein bisschen teuer für ein Experiment, die Tectan kostet bei 300m nur rund 10,-.



> Bei der Schnur sollte mna aber eine zwei Nummern dickere Hauptschnur  verwenden, denn sie hält schnell mehr aus als die Hauptschnur


Das war so grob eh meine Idee weil ich im Monent die Supertouch fische und die von der TK eine Grösse schlechter dasteht als Premiumschnüre.
Sprich wo ich eine 18er Stroft GTM fische muss ich eine 20er Supertouch nehmen, dafür kostet die erste ca. 6,-/100m und letztere nur 1,- bis 1,30.


----------



## Tricast (24. März 2010)

*AW: erstklassiges Vorfachmaterial für Match-u.Feederangeln*

Sprich wo ich eine 18er Stroft GTM fische muss ich eine 20er Supertouch nehmen, dafür kostet die erste ca. 6,-/100m und letztere nur 1,- bis 1,30.[/QUOTE]

Die Stroft schon mal nachgemessen? Stroft ist in der Regel immer 0,02 dicker als angegeben - eine 18ner ist dann eine 20ziger?

Die X3 wird viel genommen da die Durchmesserangaben stimmen. Eine 10ner ist auch eine 10ner und keine 12er.
Wir nehmen als Vorfach Sensas Competition in den Größen 0,05 bis 0,12. 

Gruß Heinz


----------

